# Stuck on the loading screen, anyone had this issue?



## Jellymae (Jul 8, 2020)

So as the title says I'm stuck on the black loading screen. 

I usually just leave the game open with my switch asleep then each new day I get a loading screen and it starts as usual with Isabelle, I probably exit out of the game properly about once a week and when I do I fully close it.

Has anyone had this issue before? I haven't time traveled if that makes a difference.
I'm quite scared just to turn it off as I'm afraid to lose my save, I've never restarted before in any animal crossing game and I'm honestly not sure I'd be able to pick it up again if I lost it.

Sorry for the worried ramble guys! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mitfy (Jul 8, 2020)

yes, i had this issue a week ago. for me it had to do with the wifi connection (i was at a hotel), and turning on airplane mode worked for me!


----------



## lars708 (Jul 8, 2020)

Yea usually when the game gets stuck on a loading screen it's trying to retrieve data through internet but something is preventing it from properly doing so. Try setting your Switch to airplane mode. Many games have this "issue".


----------



## Jellymae (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions! Unfortunately no luck as it still seems to be stuck.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 8, 2020)

Jellymae said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Unfortunately no luck as it still seems to be stuck.


Have you tried checking for corrupt data in the data management part of the console's settings?


----------



## Jellymae (Jul 8, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Have you tried checking for corrupt data in the data management part of the console's settings?


Thank you it worked! I'm back in now and my save is ok thank goodness  I am really looking forward to cloud saves and not having to worry about losing my progress (especially as I lost 5 years of PS4 saves this month, I guess that's what I get for not having ps plus!)


----------



## lars708 (Jul 8, 2020)

Jellymae said:


> Thank you it worked! I'm back in now and my save is ok thank goodness  I am really looking forward to cloud saves and not having to worry about losing my progress (especially as I lost 5 years of PS4 saves this month, I guess that's what I get for not having ps plus!)


Oh no that sounds horrible, sorry that happened to you 

Glad that your ACNH island could be saved though!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2020)

i've had this happen many of times! normally just takes my game like 3-4 minutes to load up and I try and wait it out but sometimes I close the game and have no issues with the loading screen that second time


----------



## Uffe (Jul 8, 2020)

This happened to me last night when I went to my friend's island and then they visited my island afterwards. I left their island on my own and the screen ended up turning completely black. No sign of loading or anything. I was really starting to freak out. I figured my game froze and I hit the Home button and exited. I turned the game back on and opened up my island gate. My friend came over and stayed a while. Then I think she left on her own afterwards or something while I was changing my character's clothes. The screen turned black, then the little floating island indicating loading showed up and I thought my game was acting up again. I have no clue what's going on. I don't leave my Switch on in sleep mode or anything. Once I'm done playing, I save, exit the game after it's done saving, and then put it away in its case.


----------

